# Mageia 4



## Drone (Nov 15, 2013)

http://blog.mageia.org/en/2013/11/15/a-long-way-to-the-mirrors-mageia-4-beta-1-is-finally-out/



> Mageia is a fork of Mandriva Linux formed in September 2010 by former employees and contributors to the popular French Linux distribution. Unlike Mandriva, which is a commercial entity, the Mageia project is a community project and a non-profit organisation whose goal is to develop a free Linux-based operating system.






p.s. no need for useless comments like "this sucks" , "who needs it" or "use blah instead of this crap". It's for those who want to test.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 15, 2013)

Much obliged, bootin' the virtual boxes at work now for a little fun time.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 15, 2013)

Update - Went to install it, after clicking Install Mageia (Cauldron) it craps out and crashes my Virtual Box /sadface


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 8, 2013)

That's good news. I even though i'm not using it right now  -  i used to be a big Mandriva fan(even had a premium subscription).


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2014)

It's out of beta. Download final here


----------



## pigulici (Feb 2, 2014)

Well, the speed of downloading it is low at me, I think a lot of people downloading now, I cant wait to install it...


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 2, 2014)

Thread cleaned of nonsense.


----------

